# Sparco Hoodies: $49.95 with free shipping!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking for Sparco Hoodies? We got em' in stock and ready to ship in most colors!

*CLICK THE PHOTO BELOW TO GO STRAIGHT TO OUR APPAREL CATALOG (Eibach, KONI, MOMO, Sparco + MORE!)*

​
Are you rockin' Sparco gear in your VW or Audi? The Official Sparco Hoodie; legendary for their style, fit and comfort; get yours today!

Features:

* 100% Cotton
* Extreme Comfort
* Long Sleeved with Hoodie
* Screen Printed Sparco Logo

$49.95 with free shipping to the lower 48 states!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Black is out of stock at this time (they went fast), but most every other color is good to go.

FWIW, the navy ones are *extremely* dark and pretty much look black. Get 'em while inventory is good on 'em!

Also, we've got good stock on all Sparco T-Shirts, too, and will post those up as soon as they're listed to our online catalog.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*RED HOODIES ADDED TODAY - DON'T SLEEP, THEY'RE GOING FAST!*


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

you guys going to be getting black in anytime soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

For those looking for the XL red ones, they just arrived today! :thumbup:


----------



## variant_gti (Dec 28, 2011)

Ship to Brazil ???

Which is the cost ??

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

variant_gti said:


> Ship to Brazil ???
> 
> Which is the cost ??
> 
> Thanks


We certainly can. See www.mjmautohaus.com/international for policies and procedures.


----------



## DioMacchina (Oct 3, 2009)

Do they run true to size, I want/need as red one???


----------



## majin_monish (Jun 14, 2012)

Can i get it shipped to india?????


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

majin_monish said:


> Can i get it shipped to india?????


 Certainly (if we have your size and color still available). Sending you a PM now. :thumbup:


----------



## hafikaam (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work with good ideas and concepts, lots of great information which we all need, helpful iformation. I would like to thank you for the efforts you shown remarkble writing skill in this nice thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

hafikaam said:


> Nice work with good ideas and concepts, lots of great information which we all need, helpful iformation. I would like to thank you for the efforts you shown remarkble writing skill in this nice thread.


Okay.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

When will you receive another shipment of the red medium hoodies? I went to place my order and its out of stock fml


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Fabriccio said:


> When will you receive another shipment of the red medium hoodies? I went to place my order and its out of stock fml


They're in stock, my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## rajd3r (Nov 20, 2012)

Will You receive another shipment of Black M-Size "Sparco Hoodie" ? 
Thanks for answer


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

rajd3r said:


> Will You receive another shipment of Black M-Size "Sparco Hoodie" ?
> Thanks for answer


That particular size and color is on backorder with Sparco (no ETA on restock; sorry).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Feel free to give us a ring if you have any questions: 

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus 

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com 

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

New shipment of white hoodies came in today! :thumbup:


----------



## wiliturk (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you have black or navy in 2xl?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

wiliturk said:


> Do you have black or navy in 2xl?


Yes, we do have one (1) more left.

BTW, save $12 at the $49.95 price (which supplies last).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Bumping this back up, as a shipment of red and white ones came in this week in select sizes!

And yes, the sale price is still the same ($49.95 with free shipping).


----------

